# Dust collection on table saw?



## tvman44

I have a Craftsman belt drive TS about a 1990 vintage and need ideas to connect to my dust collection system.


----------



## woodnthings

*belt drive, outboard motor?*

That's the most difficult type to seal off. Some make carpet flaps, othes use Masonite pieces cut to fit around all the belts and brackets, magnetic sign material may also work.
I just made a sheet metal plate for underneath and put a 4" port in the center under the blade. The table has a bunch of openings all around the cabinet which you may or may not want to seal off. 
I find a whole lot of dust is spit off the front of the blade and a overarm guard or collector works best for that. Buy one or you can make your own. I collect that dust with a shop vac which has great "suction velocity" than the Dust Collector.  bill


----------



## tvman44

Does the sheet metal plate for underneath with the 4" port in the center under the blade collect most of the dust & chips? What % would you say it collects?
I have thought about doing something like that using plywood instead of sheet metal, just wondering how good a job it does, I know there will be some on top of the table that it will not get. The problem with a collection point on top is it would always be in the way or so it seems to me, if the plate at the bottom gets most that may be the way I go. Guess I may just have to try it and see.


----------



## tvman44

Something I just thought of would be to build a box to cover the back end enclosing the motor and belt drive and that way when making angle cuts nothing would be in the way.


----------



## dmh

tvman44 said:


> Does the sheet metal plate for underneath with the 4" port in the center under the blade collect most of the dust & chips? What % would you say it collects?
> I have thought about doing something like that using plywood instead of sheet metal, just wondering how good a job it does, I know there will be some on top of the table that it will not get. The problem with a collection point on top is it would always be in the way or so it seems to me, if the plate at the bottom gets most that may be the way I go. Guess I may just have to try it and see.


On mine (a ridgid ts2424), I would guess to say it gets about 80-85% of it with the blade at 90 deg. With the blade at 45 deg you need some kind of deflector to keep the blade from throwing (or blowing) the dust out the back corner.

Build one, you will be happy with it. I was surprised at how well it works.


----------



## woodnthings

*here's some ideas*

http://www.newwoodworker.com/jetdust.html

http://www.songofthegreatlakes.com/dust.htm

http://www.rockler.com/blog/index.cfm?mode=entry&entry=7F490B1F-1372-6771-F6808C66D0E54239

http://woodcentral.com/shots/shot818.shtml

http://images.search.yahoo.com/sear...=ytff1-tyc7&va=contractor+saw+dust+collection

:smile::blink: bill


----------



## thegrgyle

What model # is your saw? 

I just got done improving the DC on my craftsman contractor TS and I showed some of the progress in this thread..... I really like how it really keeps the dust under control now. I still have to do an above the blade collector like Bill said, but that will come with time.

HOpe this helps.....

Fabian


----------



## Sleeper

*Did you see how i did mine?*

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/members/sleeper-8075/albums/table-saw-modifications/


it took a little doing to find it but here is my original post. http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f12/dust-collection-older-craftsman-contractors-saw-11186/
it looks like nobody took an interest, because there were no replies, but it might give you some ideas.


----------

